# New Float Tube



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

My float tube of 13+ just died and I need a replacement. What are the options now days? What are the features I should look for and what should I stay away from? What brands are good? I'm thinking $200 top. Thanks


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

The brand you had was defective since it only lasted 13 years. :mrgreen:


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, I was really disappointed with that last one... Of course that company doesn't exist anymore! I wish at this point I could just make the jump to a pontoon but I wasn't planning for this expenditure so $200 is really my max. I'm leaning towards a Outcast Fish Cat 4. Any opinions?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Camp chef in logan was selling some pontoons for 150 bucks, if you are interested in getting something like that pm me and i can get you the number.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Love my fish cat but hate the bladders. I go through them pretty fast and I take good care of it. When it works it rocks. I also own the Toon that svmoose is talking about and really like it. Its all about what you are doing with it. You can pack the fish cat, not the toon.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

What do you know about the pontoons, any specs? I've sent a message to the guy up there but still would like the number. My biggest thing about a pontoon is I'd have to break it down and fit it in my CR-V each time until I can get a trailer and that's just more money I don't have. A Tube is nice cause it fits nicely and I have the option of packing it in to a lake. Ideally I'd have both...


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I originally starting tubing before they made the above water seat. Before it felt like you were in a submerged diaper very uncomfortable. I eventually upgraded to a toon. Loved the toon for several reasons but of a pain if you don't have a truck. I own a suv so I had to strap the frame to the roof rack and inflate the toons lakeside really inconvenient. Was thinking of getting a small trailer to pull behind my suv, but that's more $$$, maintenance and more things to go wrong. 

Remenber when buying a tube look for higher count denier, denier is what they use to make Outer Material for example: 600 denier. The higher the denier count thicker or more protection against snags and abrasion. 

For the most part most newer float tube bladders are made from Urethane, Vinyl, & PVC 
I haven't read any hard evidence rating one better than the other. From researching and reading many user opinions and unscientific reports seems Urethane is the better material. 

As far as tubes go in the 200 dollar range in my opinion Id go with:
1. Outcast Fish Cat 4
2. Togiak Pontoon Float 
3.Classic Accessories Cumberland Float Tube


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I just picked up the Creek Company ODC 420 on E-bay for a little over $100 (list's at around $250 through creek company) I think the seller has many more it's boatmaster out of Steamboat. I really like it and it survived some heavy bushwacking this last weekend :mrgreen: I sit real high in the water it's comparable to the FatCat in size and rating. good luck


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have tihs for my atv i have had this for 3 years maybe and i love it http://easypacker.com/


----------

